# [COMPIZ] No se ven borces de ventanas (abierto)

## tahawk

Hola,

Acabo de instalar compiz-fusion y tengo un pequeño problema. Al ejecutar compiz-manager me sale el siguiente error por consola:

```

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:29c2 (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: present. 

Comparing resolution (1680x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: not present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting emerald

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

```

Aparentemente las animaciones funcionan bien pero los bordes de las ventanas de GNOME no aparece. Ello implica que no puedo manipular las ventanas (mover, redimensionar, etc). Alguien sabe a que se debe este problema?

PD: Mi tarjeta gráfica es una intel.

----------

## pelelademadera

trata de lanzarlo asi:

compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp, asi lo lanzo yo y anda bien

sino fijate en la wiki de gentoo,

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Compiz

----------

## tahawk

En cuanto llegue a casa lo pruebo. De hecho lo instalé siguiendo el wiki. Gracias!!!

----------

## tahawk

Pues aun es peor. Si lo ejecuto así:

```
compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp, asi lo lanzo yo y anda bien 

```

ni si quiera se ve la barra de programas. El error que me da es:

```
compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp,'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'asi'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'lo'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'lanzo'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'yo'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'y'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'anda'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'bien'

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp,'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'asi'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'lo'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'lanzo'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'yo'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'y'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'anda'

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'bien'

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

```

----------

## Latinvs

No uso ni Compiz ni Gnome, así que lo que voy a decir es más por si te sirve como pista que como solución.

Tengo entendido que Compiz reemplaza el gestor de ventanas del entorno de escritorio (en KDE se llama Kwin y en Gnome creo que es Metacity) para dibujar esas barras con colorines y transparencias y tal. ¿Has mirado si en la configuración de Compiz hay algo que haga referencia a eso? quizá el problema venga por ahí

Repito que sólo es una sugerencia y que la verdad es que no tengo mucha idea, jeje.

En fin, suerte.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Había tambien un tal emerald como gestor de ventanas para entornos gtk.

Hace mucho que no lo uso pero recuerdo que en su momento años atras, había que lanzar primero xgl o beryl y después emerald para que dibuje los bordes...

Salud!

----------

## tahawk

He estado mirando emerald y la verdad que no he visto ninguna opción que tenga relación sobre los bordes de las ventanas. A alguien se le ocurre algo? No me cierro a ninguna idea.

----------

## ekz

¿Tienes instalado x11-wm/compiz-fusion con la use emerald?

Una vez que cumplas con eso, desenmascara e instala x11-apps/fusion-icon

Luego agrega este último a los programas que se ejecutan al inicio de la sesión en tu entorno de escritorio.

Mientras este programita se esté ejecutando, podrás alternar entre tus distintos gestores de ventanas (metacity, compiz, etcétera) sin utilizar ningún comando, junto con esto se seleccionará el decorador de ventanas (barra de título) correspondiente (emerald para compiz, etcétera).

¡Saludos!

----------

## tahawk

También he probado esto último y no consigo solucionarlo.

----------

## samplemix

A mi me pasa lo mismo con una NVIDIA GeForce GT 120, he intentado todo! y voy a seguir intentando, si le encuentro una solucón cuando tenga más tiempo, la posteo acá. Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

La falta de bordes de ventanas en compiz sucede cuando la tarjeta gráfica no tiene aceleración:

```
$glxinfo | grep direct
```

Si la respuesta es Si, entonces ya deben buscar que le pasa a compiz. Para probar compiz sin reiniciar o matar cosas pueden usar "fusion-icon" que claro que esta en portage.

No uso compiz desde hace unos 2 años pero creo que las cosas no han cambiado mucho. Sugiero que revisen los foros de compiz: http://forum.compiz.org/

----------

## samplemix

Por lo menos en mi caso tengo: direct rendering: Yes.

Recuerdo que lo solucione una vez, pero ahora hice lo mismo y no (Compiz-Fusion).

----------

